# Packing list for ice trip?



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a list I use of items that might be needed on a hunting or camping trip. I check it over before going on any trip. It includes anything and everything; I just check off what might be needed for any given trip. I was thinking that it would be nice to have one for ice fishing trips. Mainly because I am taking my son on a Simcoe trip next week and I'm worried I might forget something. I decided to start one and ask all of you to add things that you see I missed; I know thats a lot as I've already thought of extra items. However, in a few days I will update the list and maybe someone else will also need it. Here's what I have so far:

*Ice fishing trip don&#8217;t forget list:*

*Clothes*
Cold Weather Hat
Ball Cap
Sun Glasses
Long Underware
Thermo Underware
Ice Bibs
Ice Jacket
Boots
Electric Socks
Hand Warmers
Gloves Cold Weather
Gloves Water Proof
Extra Socks
Ice Cleats

*Equipment Shanty*
Shanty
Poles
Hitch
Hitch Pins
Console
Shovel
Heater
Gas
Lighter
Shanty Light
Shanty Hand Towel

*Mobility*
Snowmobile
ATV
Helmet
ATV Tire Chains
Extra Gas 
Extra Plugs

*Hole Making *
Power Auger
Hand Auger
Spud Bar
Scoop
Gas
2 Cycle Oil
Extra Plus
Spare Blades

*Fishing Equipment*
Pole
Reels
Tackle Box
Extra Line
Buckets
Needle Nose Pliers

*Electronics*
Fish Finder
Charger
GPS
Charger
Radio
Flash Light
Flash Light Batteries
Camera

*Food*
Breakfast Stuff
Lunch Stuff
Dinner Stuff
Snacks
Drinks 
Beer
Fillet Knife
Batter
Tartar Sauce
Coffee Thermos
Small Grill
Cooler
Zip Lock Bags

*Documents*
Passport
Birth Cert. (for kids)
Fishing License
Ownership Papers
Insurance Papers
MONEY

*Extras*
Sleeping Bag
Pillow
Fan
Personal Items
Tools
Jump Cables
Hand Cleaner

*Safety*
Rope
Blanket
Ice Picks
Float Ring
First Aid
Asprin


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i usually take gloves when on a ice fishing trip and extra socks in case i get a wet foot


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

Bring a first aid kit with some drugs for common ailments & some hand cleaner.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Extra batteries for everything, Hand warmers and don't forget to bring a towel.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Grocery, garbage and ziplock bags. Don't want the phone or wallet getting wet, and always need a bag for garbage n dirty clothes. Depending on conditions/vehicle sometimes I bring a piece of plywood or two in case I get stuck for traction (saw u wrote down shovel already). And plenty of blankets in case u break down and have to wait for help. As well as things to start a fire if u have to

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You forgot........

ICE CLEATS !










This is a photo of My elbow from Feb. 13 last year. Isnt it interesting how the dislocated elbow leave's a bruise showing the seperated ball and socket. It also busted off the coronoid proccess and cracked the ulna. Imagine the pain and then triple it. 

I avoided surgery and with lots of physical therapy, ended up with something livable, but the financial cost and permanent damage were significant.

Buy QUALITY cleats and wear them.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Rope and picks...... You might not need them up there, but if your son sees you bring them he might remember to take some with him when he starts venturing on his own and they could safe a life someday. It is something we all forget because we are carful, but you may stumble on someone who isn't so careful. 

Tjstebb


----------



## steelheader2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

Boot dryer, nothing worse than putting on a still wet boot in the morning

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M_maysno1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thermos of black gold!! My number 1 item and a few ideas e did this year are a softball with a hole drilled through the middle and a rope tided through it for a throw rope. Also how about the ice picks in case you take a swim? And also we added reflectors if night fishing, no need to get smoked by another fisherman on a sled/quad because you didnt make yourself visable.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Updated:

*Ice fishing trip don&#8217;t forget list:*

*Clothes*
Cold Weather Hat
Ball Cap
Sun Glasses
Long Underwear
Thermo Underwear
Ice Bibs
Ice Jacket
Boots
Boot Dryer
Electric Socks
Extra Socks
Gloves &#8211; Cold weather
Gloves &#8211; Water Proof
Hand Warmers
Ice Cleats

*Equipment Shanty*
Shanty
Poles
Hitch
Hitch Pins
Console
Shovel
Heater
Gas
Lighter
Shanty Light
Shanty Hand Towel

*Mobility*
Snowmobile
ATV
Helmet
ATV Tire Chains
Extra Gas
Extra Plugs

*Hole Making *
Power Auger
Hand Auger
Spud Bar
Scoop
Gas
2 Cycle Oil
Extra Plus
Spare Blades

*Fishing Equipment*
Pole
Reels
Tackle Box
Extra Line
Buckets
Needle Nose Pliers

*Electronics*
Fish Finder
Charger
GPS
Charger
Radio
Flash Light
Flash Light Batteries
Camera

*Food*
Breakfast Stuff
Lunch Stuff
Dinner Stuff
Snacks
Drinks 
Beer
Fillet Knife
Batter
Tartar Sauce
Coffee Thermos
Small Grill
Cooler
Zip Lock Bags


*Documents*
Passport
Birth Cert. (for kids)
Fishing License
Ownership Papers
Insurance Papers
MONEY
*
Extras*
Sleeping Bag
Pillow
Fan
Personal Items
Tools
Jump Cables
Hand Cleaner
Head Lamp (hands free)

*Safety*
Rope
Blanket
Ice Picks
Float Ring
First Aid Packet
Aspirin
Extra Sled (for pulling gear)
Come-along (for stuck machines)
Chains (for stuck machines)
Pipes (for stuck machines)
Boards (for crossing cracks)


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd put a headlamp on there too... Caught a good last light bite friday and had to put everything away with my phone. Thankfully i didn't drop it in the hole or snow!

Also... If Im fishing big water that has pressure cracks, I will bring a 4T come-a-long and several pieces of wire rope, a chain and a dead man to use for an anchor point. I don't drag it on the ice, but I've had to make a run back to the truck a few times to get it. 2 or 3 pieces of 4x4 about a foot long (for cribbing blocks) and a 6' piece of pipe for a lever also go with me.



> I avoided surgery and with lots of physical therapy, ended up with something livable, but the financial cost and permanent damage were significant.
> 
> Buy QUALITY cleats and wear them


Good advice swampbuck... I stopped and put my on after damn near wiping out sat morning on the walk out.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Forgot... a gear bag is great for throwing misc stuff in if your riding out. I'm going to start using a 55L drybag now. After everything got soaked yesterday in my non waterproof bag did I figure that out!


----------



## cropido (Jan 31, 2011)

*I didn't see safety picks in case you need to pull yourself out of the drink. List looks complete however better to be safe than sorry. Hand safety picks could be a life saver. Good luck to you !*


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

don't forget the p can  Can't always whip it out in plain view and I don't like to leave it in the shanty.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Money for strippers when fishing stinks. I'm not a casino guy myself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

sswhitelightning said:


> Money for strippers when fishing stinks. I'm not a casino guy myself.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Money is on there. How you spend it is your choice.:lol:


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

cropido said:


> *I didn't see safety picks in case you need to pull yourself out of the drink. List looks complete however better to be safe than sorry. Hand safety picks could be a life saver. Good luck to you !*


They're on there; I called them ice picked.


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterproof matches. 

Go IRISH #4


----------



## Rod80 (Jan 2, 2012)

Last year me and and buddy went to Fletcher's for the weekend and when we got there he realized he forgot his boots, luckily I brought 2 pair


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

nail/line clippers


----------



## perc (Jan 15, 2011)

Extra line


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

tape measure and fishing guide for Michigan if you catch something other than the 2 Gallon/12/25/50


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Great list, but if I read it correctly one VERY important item has been overlooked. I get by without my pee can but I need that toilet paper!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

How 'bout packing someone to tell your taking too much stuff


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jimbo said:


> How 'bout packing someone to tell your taking too much stuff


:lol::yikes:


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

^^^^^!

Baite might be a nice


----------



## knotforcharter (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm guessing there is something on this older list you may have overlooked getting excited of the big freeze. I would add starting fluid / meds / glasses / telling someone where and when your returning. After typing this made me think of a recent story on the Bay. lol


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> You forgot........
> 
> ICE CLEATS !
> 
> ...


No he didn't.. last item under clothes heading..


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

God forbid but flares and whistle. Life jacket to go with ice picks. When on the water I have what is in my boat.I have fender bags on my atv in which I store the flares and other tools plugs etc for the atv. The whistle is my dog whistle, around my neck inside inside long polyprop underwear. And as for as cloths on the ice. People please know COTTON KILLS. You go in with cotton on , you are in trouble.When wet its heavy. Then it freezes. Now you have to get it off. Poly underwear with wool on top. Then your ice suit. When deer hunting years ago my buddy and I both got soaked crossing a shallow river. We both had wool on. Long story short. Hunted the whole day. Wool can save your life.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't forget the oil to fry up those fish..


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't forget the purple bag of crown!


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeezus you forgot to bring the decoder ring for the hourly communications back to the F.O.B.


----------

